# How to true up shoes length-wise



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a NOS Aurora chassis that had been running beautifully until the other day. The shoe is finding it's way to the inside of its left/right range and no longer hits the rail. 

I've tried giving it a little bend (which you really can't do). The shoe has good free travel, the hook at the back is sitting right, and both the shoe and the spring are fairly new. The shoe hits the rail comfortably when to the outside of its left/right range. 

I'm not a competitive racer and much of the high-tech tuning that's discussed here goes right over my head. Is there a simple way for me to adjust this so that the shoe stays on the rail? A way to limit left/right movement without hampering up/down movement?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Got a pic of the chassis' underside? It would help to find the problem.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*fixing shoes..*

Peace,

Lay the shoe on a hard surface, grab a big hammer, pound straight.

JK... Really. sounds like the shoe might have a wider slot for the hanger in front and letting the shoe walk, or the hanger plate on the back of the shoe, Where the rivet always seems loose might be twisted.
That is only my thought due to a few things I have encountered. But a picture of the bottom of the chassis with the shoes in place would help as DLW said..


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

*Oh, Never Mind*

I went to take a couple of pictures of the chassis last night (and also check the rivet to make sure the plate that holds the shoe wasn't crooked) and, somewhat embarrassingly, I realized that the screw holding the pin wasn't quite tight and the pin had rotated ever so slightly; just enough to allow the shoe to miss the rail. So a few quick turns of the screw driver and problem solved. Sheeesh! I knew that I didn't have the technical expertise that most of you guys have, but I DO know that the pin has to be on straight and snug. I should've realized prior to posting. Thanks for the prompt advise, though.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Been there done that..It happens to all of us a time or 2..
Like they say.. Hands on is the best experience you can get.
Trial and error.. Glad you figured it out...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

LOL! parts falling of a t-jet...?

Go figure! 

Like 'Buster said... happens all the time.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Peacefied, you should try gluing your guide pin to the chassis. This does two things, it allow you to test the chassis without the body mounted and it allows you to mount the body with a little wobble, which can improve handling. Worth a try.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

What glue do you use?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I use a tiny drop of superglue gel to glue guide pins.


----------

